# will worship



## Preach (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is the New Testament verse that actuall says the words "will worship"? Thanks


----------



## Casey (Apr 20, 2006)

*Col 2:23.* Which things have indeed a shew of wisdom in *will worship*, and humility, and neglecting of the body; not in any honour to the satisfying of the flesh. _(KJV)_

*Col 2:23.* These things indeed have an appearance of wisdom in *self-imposed religion*, false humility, and neglect of the body, but are of no value against the indulgence of the flesh. _(NKJV)_

The Greek word in question is evqeloqrhski,a|.

[Edited on 4-20-2006 by StaunchPresbyterian]


----------

